# PTE- Mock Test vs Actual Test



## StephenW (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi

I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking, which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.

Can anyone confirm that the mock test is a good indication of the results you would get for the actual test should I perform at the same level?

Regards

Stephen


----------



## Electrical_Manja (Jan 30, 2016)

@ Stephen,

I haven't personally taken the PTE Practice kit, but I am aware of it through my friends. PTE as such does not solely depend on perfection of the task, but looks more at the overall picture. What I mean by that is, your fluency, speed of speech, clarity, vocabulary and ability to chronologically arrange data as required. If you take a look at the PTE practice test responses and listen to the ones who have scored full/high mark you will realize that they aren't very accurate in reconstructing the data and use a lot of fillers such as "umm" , "aah" etc. which indicates that they aren't looking for perfection rather look for your overall performace and comfort level.

I had taken the test after a prep of about 4 hours and made several mistakes during the test and was convinced I would have to repeat it, but as it turned out I did pretty well. 
So I wouldn't say that the kit is gold standard, but its a pretty accurate metric considering the PTE's evaluation traits.
Hope I was able to help you, and if you need any tips on PTE, I can help you out..

Good luck..


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking, which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...


Hey Stephen,

I did purchase the gold practice test as part of my PTE preparation. Took one full mock test where I managed to score an overall of 62. But in the actual exam i managed to score an overall 87/90 - 80+ in all 4 modules (Still wondering, how I managed to do that  ). 

But, on a serious note actual test was comparatively easier than the mock tests. So, based on my personal experience and seeing your mock test score, I am pretty confident that it should be a cakewalk for you from here.

All you need to do is, feel confident, give your best as you have been doing during your mock and practice tests. That should do.

All the best buddy..Go all guns blazing!!! 

Cheers,
Kaushik.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking, which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...


I got 90s across the board in the mock test, and scored the same for the real test. For my feeling the real test was slightly tougher on the reading section, with one of the sections being fairly challenging. The biggest difference was the pressure one puts on oneself for the big occasion. Have faith, you'll do just fine.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking, which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...


Mock Test 1 is easier than the real PTE test, so you have done very well. You have a very good chance to get 79+.


----------



## StephenW (Feb 2, 2017)

Thank you all for the feedback. I am going to do the final mock test today as final preparation and I am going for the actual test on Sunday. Need 79's across the board so I can get 70 points total for EOI.


----------



## StephenW (Feb 2, 2017)

Well..... everything went better than expected. Got 90's across the board.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

StephenW said:


> Well..... everything went better than expected. Got 90's across the board.


Congrats ! So, what is your points and Occupation Code ?


----------



## StephenW (Feb 2, 2017)

70 Points and 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 

I will lodge before 15 February all going well.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

StephenW said:


> 70 Points and 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> I will lodge before 15 February all going well.


Congrats on your invite !


----------



## StephenW (Feb 2, 2017)

Sorry, I mean lodge my EOI. Don't have an invite yet.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

StephenW said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I am going to do the final mock test today as final preparation and I am going for the actual test on Sunday. Need 79's across the board so I can get 70 points total for EOI.


this is my experience so far:

I've started reading this forum and prepare for exam using books and other resources online, for about 2 weeks ( working full time, so it was like 1 hr on work days and 3-4 hours on weekend ) 

1st real exam attempt

Listening 64
Reading 65
Speaking 64
Writing 66

totally upset.... crying, just one mark below 65 in Listening and Speaking ! 250 US bucks went to the drain, not to mention stress !

after a week of INTENSIVE study, attempt PTE-A mock test A,

Listening 66
Reading 55
Speaking 63
Writing 63

SHOCK ! A week of training did NOTHING and scores even went down !

Another week of intensive study, and second attempt for PTE-A actual exam:

Listening 73
Reading 76
Speaking 81
Writing 77 

So, I think, mock test is just an indication of what you COULD get in a real exam, however, sometimes real exam might be easier or harder for you. 

I am now trying to improve my scores to reach 79 in all areas.... Seriously do not know what to do! Any advise guys?

I have to go for exam again in 2 weeks time, I really need 79+ ....


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

azir said:


> this is my experience so far:
> 
> I've started reading this forum and prepare for exam using books and other resources online, for about 2 weeks ( working full time, so it was like 1 hr on work days and 3-4 hours on weekend )
> 
> ...


Online Pearson Test 1 is harder than actual exam. Test 2 is on par and slightly easier.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Online Pearson Test 1 is harder than actual exam. Test 2 is on par and slightly easier.


zaback Bro... please advise what can be done to reach 79+

Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## Electrical_Manja (Jan 30, 2016)

azir said:


> zaback Bro... please advise what can be done to reach 79+
> 
> Thanks a lot bro!


All these tests get harder with each attempt..
That being said, in which area would you like to improve? suggestions can be offered based on that..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

azir said:


> zaback Bro... please advise what can be done to reach 79+
> 
> Thanks a lot bro!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969

This might help. What's your Enabling Skills score ?


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

*Test Day feedback sought*

It does look encouraging to read all your posts about the Mock and Real PTE-A being of comparable difficulty. I too am looking to score 79+ in all modules. Have taken 2 mocks from the PTE official site. 

My test is day after tomorrow :fingerscrossed: (25th May, 2017). Could any of you please share tips about mic checking etc., to ensure technical glitches don't affect the score? Also, if the exam center is full, doesn't it affect the speaking section with the background noises etc.?


----------



## Majed01 (Mar 24, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> It does look encouraging to read all your posts about the Mock and Real PTE-A being of comparable difficulty. I too am looking to score 79+ in all modules. Have taken 2 mocks from the PTE official site.
> 
> My test is day after tomorrow :fingerscrossed: (25th May, 2017). Could any of you please share tips about mic checking etc., to ensure technical glitches don't affect the score? Also, if the exam center is full, doesn't it affect the speaking section with the background noises etc.?



For the mic test , before starting the exam you have to speak and do test to insure that mic is working , if not you have to inform the staff


----------



## sanchitB (Aug 19, 2018)

*Ielts vs pte*

Dear All, 

I have given IELTS test twice on my first attempt i scored as below :-

R- 7
L- 6.5
W-6.5
S-7

On my second attempt I scored as below :-

R-6
W-7
S-7.5
L-7

Now I am very much confused that shall I go for PTE next time or keep trying in IELTS. Please suggest as in Feb i will turn 32 and surely going to loose 5 points more.

Thanks & Regards
Sanchit Bhardwaj


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

sanchitB said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have given IELTS test twice on my first attempt i scored as below :-
> 
> ...


Please go for PTE. I did my IELTS once and I did not do well in my writing (6.5). I took PTE only once with almost a month of practice and got 10 points easily(Missed 20 points by a narrow margin). Anyway, I did not require 20 points so did not waste any time retaking. If you are running out of time, please do take PTE to make your life easier.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

sanchitB said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have given IELTS test twice on my first attempt i scored as below :-
> 
> ...



Compared to IELTS, PTE takes more time to prepare as the range of the type of questions are more but it is much easier to score in PTE because your scores are not dependent on one single section. For example, you may perform badly in Reading MCQ but did good in speaking's Read aloud then your reading scores may balance out. But in IELTS, your reading scores are directly marked from that section.

Try PTE as soon as possible for once before you attempt IELTS again.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

PTE any day for me, coming from someone who did both too.

No matter who says IELTS is marked by professionals (well maybe) with all due respect for those professionals, at the same time we are all humans, you get one judgmental nut-case on your speaking day, you are doomed.

So no thanks! I'll deal with machines in this instance.


----------



## kamal4512 (Mar 11, 2019)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking, which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...


Check out the PTE mock test at TCYonline.com I have a good experience with that.


----------



## Jass Khinda (Apr 28, 2021)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking, which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...





kaushik_91 said:


> Hey Stephen,
> 
> I did purchase the gold practice test as part of my PTE preparation. Took one full mock test where I managed to score an overall of 62. But in the actual exam i managed to score an overall 87/90 - 80+ in all 4 modules (Still wondering, how I managed to do that  ).
> 
> ...


hey buddy, i took 3 PTE official mock tests and in first mock test i scored 45, in second mock test 49 in third mock test 52 , the problem is that i got 0 in pronunciation in first mock test and in second i again got 0 and in third i got 15 in pronunciation, whereas my overall fluency was up to 65 all the time, i need 58+ in each sections what would you advice guys?


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Jass Khinda said:


> hey buddy, i took 3 PTE official mock tests and in first mock test i scored 45, in second mock test 49 in third mock test 52 , the problem is that i got 0 in pronunciation in first mock test and in second i again got 0 and in third i got 15 in pronunciation, whereas my overall fluency was up to 65 all the time, i need 58+ in each sections what would you advice guys?


Check your headphones, specifically the microphone. It might happen that the system didn't catch any of your words clearly and hence 0 in pronunciation. It happened with me few years back and it was scary to score 45 in mock test with zero in pronunciation but then I ended up getting 90 in my final test so the problem was with the headphones which I used for my mock tests at home.


----------



## Jass Khinda (Apr 28, 2021)

negi said:


> Check your headphones, specifically the microphone. It might happen that the system didn't catch any of your words clearly and hence 0 in pronunciation. It happened with me few years back and it was scary to score 45 in mock test with zero in pronunciation but then I ended up getting 90 in my final test so the problem was with the headphones which I used for my mock tests at home.


i am using this headphones https://www.amazon.in/Logitech-H111...rds=logitech+headphones&qid=1620419041&sr=8-2

, is it a bad headset?


----------

